# ? Timing On 428



## goatmaster428 (Sep 1, 2009)

OK I have a 1968 gto 428. It has 11.2:1 Mid Street cam 46 428 heads 750 edelbrock carb malory dist Newly Rebuilt. 
What Should I set the timing to at 4,226ft And idle?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With your compression, you'll need 100 octane fuel, more likely 102 or higher. Base timing should be about 6 to 8 degrees BTDC. Idle in nuetral should be about 1000 rpm, maybe a shade less. If you're running 92 octane, you'll need to run your timing about 10-15 degrees retarded---about 5-10 degrees ATDC or maybe TDC (0 degrees), and it'll be a dog.


----------

